
Knuth: Programs - ari_elle
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/programs.html
======
bediger4000
So, Donald Knuth has a web page full of programs illustrating aspects of his
work. Why don't other famous computer science/computer engineering figures?

For example, Watts Humphrey - where's his code, dude? If PSP is so hot, why
didn't it let him write a bunch of super cool stuff? Yes, I know Humphrey is
dead, but do you suppose for a moment that Knuth's code will go away when he
dies?

Humphrey is just one example of many. Without showing us the code, I think the
"experts" should just go away.

